# Prayers for a friend



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

This is non-Hav related....
I've just heard that a good friend of ours, Cynthia, may be going in for surgery this morning and getting the liver transplant she so desperately needs. She's been ill for a couple of years but through it all has had a wonderful outlook, a trust in God, and has even kept working up until recently as she steadily got sicker. The doctors do not know what caused her liver to fail. In the last six weeks things have been really difficult for her and she's been in and out of the hospital. She was recently upgraded on the recipient list and according to her husband's email this morning, today may be her day!!
I know the power you guys have. Please say a quick prayer for Cynthia. She's very, very frightened. I know she also feels very torn because for her to live, someone had to die and it tears her up to know that. 
Please send good thoughts her way and to the donor's family and the doctors who will perform the surgery as well.

Thanks


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Susan, :hug:. I wish Cynthia a safe surgery and speedy, healthy recovery!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Absolutely! Most definitely!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thoughts and Prayers going out to your friend Susan and bless her heart for thinking of the donar in her time of need, we will include the donars family in our prayers.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She and the families definitly have my prayers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Prayers to Cynthia and the other family as well. It takes a special person to give it,as well as receive it.:grouphug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

what a wonderful friend you are to her susan. she will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ditto susan. Cynthia is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Susan, of course your friend Cynthia has our prayers and thoughts today. I know it's hard for the donor's family, but it is one of the most life affirming things that they can do for their loved one.

My neighbor had his transplant about a year ago and he was up walking around the block within five days.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My prayers are added to the group for your friend Cynthia. My heart goes out to the donor's family as well. My hope is that she too will be able to walk around the block before very long. Warm, loving thoughts to her, her family and the care givers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, I will keep you and your friend Cynthia in my thoughts today. :hug:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Will say a prayer for both the families. I pray that she will have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just read this and saying a special prayer right now. Hope all goes well.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you all for the good thoughts and the prayers. I just heard that Cynthia's surgery is almost over and it went very well. They will finish up in about 45 minutes and she'll be moved to the ICU and everything went as they hoped it would. I know that everyone's prayers and good wishes helped.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh wow Susan, that is absolutely fantastic news. We're just so happy for your friend.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and healing vibes for successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Susan, that is wonderful! I will be wishing for a quick recovery for Cindy then!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Susan- What a wonderful gift of life for your friend Cynthia. I know first hand what such an unselfish gift can mean. Donor families are truly angels. May Cynthia have a long, healthy, wonderful life as a tribute to her donor. Make sure to remind to her to write to her donor family when she has recovered. Her transplant center will arrange for it, and it can mean so much for the donor family. Tell Cynthia we'll all keep her in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be praying for Cynthia's quick recovery....

Sue


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you for this info.....I will definitely add her to my prayer list!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Prayers for a successful procedure and a speedy and healthy recovery. These things can be very trying and rough for someone and to have others out there thinking about you and wishing good thoughts and happy outcomes gets you through it all somehow. I'm sure that Cynthia will be fine and will live a long happy life she deserves. You have my Thoughts.

Derek....:kiss:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, I just read this thread and my prayers are with Cynthia and her family. I pray she recovers well and soon is on the way to a great long and healthy life.
Carole


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

My prayers are going out to both families too. May Cynthia have a quick recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug: Just checking back in. Hope all went well.:hug:


----------

